# new nest box ideas.... help?



## bjanzen (Sep 15, 2007)

I re-did my nest boxes a year ago like the hillfamilyloft style. They are 16 12x24 minus dividerer clearances on a 4x8' sheet like a book case. They are open with5 dowels on one side. These are in a 4x8 loft and I really don't need that many unless each pair takes up two boxes. The first style I had was the traditional fronts and I found them hard to clean.. these are easy to clean but too small for two rounds in the same box and difficult to lock birds into. 

How well does wire shelving work for floor and nest fronts? Anybody done this? Do the birds feet do okay on the wires? 

I am thinking of hanging shelving for fronts with three rungs cut for a door and the front on hanging slots that would be easy to tip up, remove, or recess back for a perch area in summer. 

I was also thinking of the wire shelving over a removable tray for the floor as well.... 

Anybody done this? What are the problems?

Thanks
Barry


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

heard of wire bottoms being not so good, one person said squabs got their heads stuck in the bottom she had and she had to put cardboard down, I do not think it is kind to their feet either..and you want your birds to be stress free and happy with their nest box, so I would stick with smooth wood.


----------



## bjanzen (Sep 15, 2007)

Well that makes sense. Would hardware cloth floors be any better? I would like to keep my birds from walking in droppings if possible and one daily cleaning is thew most I can manage and that gets skipped on some days...... I am a working man


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

bjanzen said:


> Well that makes sense. Would hardware cloth floors be any better? I would like to keep my birds from walking in droppings if possible and one daily cleaning is thew most I can manage and that gets skipped on some days...... I am a working man


anything like this should be ok, hardware cloth should be fine too


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

That second photo is crazy cool what is that like 3'x8'x6' per breeding pair? The chainlink Aviary is this photo from CBS?


----------



## bjanzen (Sep 15, 2007)

Lakotaloft

Thanks for those pics.... looks like the second is basicly what I had in mind. I was thinking of a single front instead that would all tilt or move with a small door.


----------



## bjanzen (Sep 15, 2007)

Jax

It looks like CBS from the video I saw. I know they use wire shelve for floor according to their video. Does seem more uncomfortable than wood... but I would hate to stand in poop all day too


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

bjanzen said:


> Jax
> 
> It looks like CBS from the video I saw. I know they use wire shelve for floor according to their video. Does seem more uncomfortable than wood... but I would hate to stand in poop all day too


CBS are the only ones I know of that get a "free pass" using chainlink fencing for their birds


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

jAxTecH said:


> That second photo is crazy cool what is that like 3'x8'x6' per breeding pair? The chainlink Aviary is this photo from CBS?


yes that is from the CBS website , they do everything very well over there ,as far as the chainlink fencing thats nylon netting they are using for their pens but Im pretty sure thats just on the inside of their breeding area and such... I am thinking thou that the perimiter is most likely more heavy duty when it comes to the wire gage and spacing for the openings


----------



## bjanzen (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks for the help everyone. I am still not sure on the floor but I am going to try some wire shelving for the fronts and see how that goes. Will post pics when I get something I like. 

Barry


----------

